# North Fork Gunny strainer



## windknot970 (Jul 17, 2018)

Sounds like there is a river wide strainer a short distance downstream from Hotchkiss, Colorado on the North Fork of the Gunnison river. There were 2 boats flipped yesterday and it sounds like 1 raft is stuck on the strainer. Both sides of the river are private property at this location.


----------



## neubs (Sep 3, 2018)

*North Fork strainer*

Anyone know if this is above or below pleasure park?


----------



## windknot970 (Jul 17, 2018)

It is above Pleasure Park. Just a short distance below Hotchkiss.


----------



## neubs (Sep 3, 2018)

*river hazard*

Thanks so much for the info. Would hate to have a rough float with the family.


----------



## IntrepidXJ (Jun 27, 2008)

It's located here: 38°47'24.84"N 107°44'18.86"W


----------



## STD* (May 25, 2009)

Hey there,

Did this strainer get taken care of last year? Looking to run this stretch this coming weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## riversoul (May 12, 2005)

ran from Paonia to the Pleasure Park 2 weeks ago and it was all clear


----------



## windknot970 (Jul 17, 2018)

I have not run that stretch this year, but other people are floating it regularly so I believe it is now clear. To be certain you could contact Western Slope SUP at (970)872-2352. I hear they have been taking clients down that stretch this year. Have fun


----------



## STD* (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies!

Never done from Paonia River Park down. Any hazards for an IK or a big oar frame raft at current flows(1000 cfs)?


----------



## windknot970 (Jul 17, 2018)

I have done it in a 13 foot oar frame raft and a 1 man kick boat with 7 foot pontoons and found 1000 cfs to be a fun float in each craft. It probably goes without saying that moving water can always present hazards, but if a person has some experience and does not float alone this stretch is pretty mellow while still giving you the chance to get splashed. There is a new boat ramp at the Delta county fairgrounds in Hotchkiss if you don't want to do the entire stretch from Paonia to Pleasure Park. It is a couple of hundred yards downstream of the Highway 92 bridge.


----------



## windknot970 (Jul 17, 2018)

Check out Hotchkiss facebook page. Looks like there might be some new strainers.


----------

